# Presi Traverse 10/8



## wtcobb (Oct 14, 2016)

Got a break in the summit forecast over the long weekend so went for the traverse.

21.43 miles, 9,579 feet of elevation gain, 9hrs 27min.







6AM start time from Appalachia. The sun rising as I head up to Madison.






Sun rise by the time I reach Madison, just before 8AM. A bit of undercast in the northeast, and nice foliage throughout. It warmed up quickly and I was soon sweating through my woolie. A gentle breeze was a nice reprieve. 






Blue skies through Jefferson, though it started to cloud up a bit by the time I passed over Washington en route to the southern section.






Some great stretches of trail running up here.







Crossing over the cog.

The wind turned cold barreling down at me approaching Washington. I took a brief break at the summit building for a slice of cold pizza and a water refill while I warmed up. Caught a second wind over Monroe and ran through Eisenhower to Pierce. By Jackson I was fairly spent and slogged down the last 2.4 miles, by far the slowest section of the day. Could have used some more energy chews by that point (which I had but neglected to use). Some heavy crowds coming down also slowed me and threw off my pace.

Glad I got a chance to hit this before the real cold settles in. A great fall day from start to finish.


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Oct 14, 2016)

Well done and great pics! Pressie traverse is huge on my hiking to-to list.


----------



## wtcobb (Oct 14, 2016)

skifastr said:


> Well done and great pics! Pressie traverse is huge on my hiking to-to list.



Thanks! There were several other groups doing the traverse the same day I was. Coordinating a ride (or making it in time to catch the AMC shuttle) is a bit of a headache, especially when solo, but there are people willing to give you a lift if you're cool with hitching.


----------



## Abominable (Nov 30, 2016)

I did this over a night (maybe two?) about 20 years ago, same time of year and absolute bluebird skies, warm-ish days and chilly nights.  Would like to get back.  Thanks for the pics.


----------

